# Help with RO system



## Ghost (Dec 29, 2015)

I am currently running water through My Kent Marine 3 stage 35gpd RO system.
It hasn't been used it in about a year (handed down from a friend). The membrane and cartridges were stored in zip lock bags.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but i believe it runs through a
sediment filter> carbon block> ro membrane. 
(not sure of microns)

Im consistently pushing a TDS of 8ppm

my question is:
Will adding 1 canister for DI resin bring my TDS down to 0ppm

I also have 2 extra canister caps, I was planning on buying 2 clear canisters and some mount/plumbing hardware to make my system a 5 stage.
Now would it be advisable for me to run my 3 stage system and have 2 DI canisters, or should I be adding a third prefilter canister for another carbon block before my membrane and 1 canister for Di at the end..??

thanks, 
Jag

(sorry for upside down pic)


----------



## tobagoreef (Nov 18, 2015)

Personally I would change it to all brand new filters then test it and see how low it drops.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

+1 to changing to all new filters. As per the extra canisters. I personally would only add a DI to your unit. Just one no need for 2. That should bring you down to 0 tds. When changing filters be sure to properly sterilize your unit before installing new filters.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions.

I ordered new filters, should be here this week. How would you recommend I sterilize the system.

Thanks again for all the help. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

"The proper way to replace filters and membranes is as follows:

Remove all the old filters and membrane, rinse everything is warm soapy water and rinse well, reassemble all the empty housings placing two tablespoons of regular unscented bleach in the sediment filter housing then slowly turn the water on and let the housings all fill up until water starts to exit the lines. Shut it off and let it disinfect for a few minutes then open the supply again and flush the chlorinated water through until all scent of bleach is gone.
Install the new RO membrane and disconnect the line leading up from the carbon block to the RO membrane at the membrane housing end and stick this line in a bucket or the sink. Install ONLY the sediment filter and open the water supply for a couple minutes, sending the water down the drain or in the bucket to rinse away any glues or binders used in the filter making process. Next, shut the water off and install the carbon block, repeating the flushing process for a couple minutes to flush out and carbon dust or fines so they don't contaimnate or foul the RO membrane. Repeat if you have the old style dual carbons which I do not recommend.

Now, shut the water off and reconnect the 1/4" line from the carbon to the RO and turn the water back on. it will be much slower now since it is going through the membrane but make 3-5 gallons or RO water sending it to the drain to flush any antimicrobial treatments the membrane may have on it to the drain and not foul and shorten the life of the DI resin. at this point you can monitor the RO TDS and watch it falling to a final low point after the membrane becomes saturated and cleaned. I also pick the whole system up in my hands and rotate it all around to release any trapped air in the housings.

Finally install the new DI cartridge or resin and run 3 or 4 cartridge volumes of RO/DI to waste, again your TDS meter will help here and you should end up at 0 TDS.

By not following these steps you contaminate and shorten the life of whatever is downstream of the new replacement in line.

If you are not replacing the RO membrane which is usually the case may double sure you disconnect the RO housing from the carbon during the disinfection process and flushing so you do not get any bleach near the RO membrane which can damage it. I alwaysl disinfect and flush every time I replace sediment and carbon filters to be safe and it only takes a couple minutes extra time. "

sources
http://www.reef2reef.com/threads/high-tds-reading-on-new-filters.192070/


----------



## Ghost (Dec 29, 2015)

Some great info. I will do exactly that. Thanks


Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

